

Gnome 3.6 Released - nuclear_eclipse
http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.6/

======
nuclear_eclipse
> _For people who like easter eggs, we have added something fun. You'll need
> to be quick with your mouse: test to see if you can find it._

This intrigues me the most.

